# Who has stock? - UWELL CROWN RBA



## RawRam_cpt (15/11/15)

Anybody have stock of the RBA for the UWELL CROWN TANK?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Anybody have stock of the RBA for the UWELL CROWN TANK?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Hi @RawRam_cpt 
Try www.savapegear.co.za
@SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/11/15)

We are currently out of stock but new stock is arriving later in the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/11/15)

Crown RBA's back in Stock.

Get them here:

http://savapegear.co.za/products/uwell-crown-tank-rba-coil?variant=6552491779

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (17/11/15)

Nice. Ordered.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (17/11/15)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Nice. Ordered.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

